

Digg to cut 10% of workforce, hire direct sales team - rogercosseboom
http://blog.digg.com/?p=516

======
brk
(honest question) Why does a user-content driven social networking site need a
sales team? What are they going to sell, and to who will they sell it?

I hope they're not staking their profitability on ads.

~~~
evgen
> I hope they're not staking their profitability on ads.

What else do you expect them to stake their profitability upon? Sales of
amusing digg-themed t-shirts?

~~~
brk
Well, I was hoping they had some interesting new idea.

I don't personally much care, I haven't been on Digg in about 2 years, the
value diminished pretty significantly for me.

